# My Latest and Greatest



## Wheaties (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing too special compared to much of what is posted around here, but here it is...

First, a Buckeye Burl from isaacrapelje on a Chrome Zen with CA finish (my first Zen and I really like them)

Second, an Ancient Mars from exoticblanks on a Platnium Cigar. As always, amazing blanks (my first Ancient Mars as well)

Lastly, Whitetail deer antler on a Chrome Slimline with no finish. This came out as well as I could have hoped. Another first with many more to come (as I have more antlers than I know what to do with because they are not allowed in the house )

Comments and critiques welcome and appreciated!


----------



## dmorrow (Aug 11, 2009)

All three are great! Love the look of the deer antler.


----------



## oops99 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice work Zach,

Since you have way too many antlers, I have a great idea, first make a box out of the buck-eye- burl, fill it with antlers, and send it to me. I'll PM you my info.

Thanks and have a nice day.
Tom/oops99


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great work Zach! I like that Zen and of course the Ancient Mars are amazing blanks. You did a fine job on all 3.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 11, 2009)

Booootiful


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> as I have more antlers than I know what to do with because they are not allowed in the house


Nice pens, I see your finish has worked itself out nicely.  :wink:

I managed to get a few antlers into my house.   Shhhhhhhhh, don't tell her she hasn't noticed yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 12, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> Nice pens, I see your finish has worked itself out nicely.  :wink:
> 
> I managed to get a few antlers into my house.   Shhhhhhhhh, don't tell her she hasn't noticed yet. :biggrin:




Wow. I'm impressed! Those are some very nice trophies! I especially like the mule deer. Always wanted to shoot one of those!

Now I have to show off one of mine. :biggrin: This was before it was mounted and cleaned up.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice work and nice racks!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 12, 2009)

Great looking set of pens Zach.  I like the zen.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 12, 2009)

looking good,Zach


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice pens!

I love the racks as well. I think my wife would shoot me if I tried that at my house.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 12, 2009)

I am impressed with that Chrome Zen pen. Enough to go find them and buy some kits. See what kind of influence your artsmanship has on people??


----------

